# That time of the month



## Angelina70

Hello, I'm new here but I've already used this forum very often for communicating with my boyfriend from Sicilia. Now I have a question - is there a non-formal way for the word mestruazioni...  or saying that it is this time of the month for a woman? 
Grazie!


----------



## ElaineG

When I lived in Sicily, I was taught the euphemism "sono indisposta" and also "avere le tue cose" (this from my boyfriend's mother, so could be rather old fashioned).

There are probably cooler ways of saying it.


----------



## Nurnen

ElaineG said:
			
		

> When I lived in Sicily, I was taught the euphemism "sono indisposta" and also "avere le tue cose" (this from my boyfriend's mother, so could be rather old fashioned).
> 
> There are probably cooler ways of saying it.


Hi!

"sono indisposta" and "ho le mie cose" are still in usage. We also use "ho il ciclo".


----------



## emma1968

Si dice anche "ho il ciclo" 
Personalmente a me piace dire "ho il mio periodo"  (mi chiedo come mai!!)
Quest'ultima espressione  è solo una mia prerogativa

Edit: scusa Nurnen


----------



## Nurnen

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Si dice anche "ho il ciclo"
> Personalmente a me piace dire "ho il mio periodo" (mi chiedo come mai!!)
> Quest'ultima espressione è solo una mia prerogativa


"ho il mio periodo"? Mi piace!  Sa tanto di avvertimento: "occhio che ho il mio periodo, statemi alla larga che adesso sono tremenda!"  



> Edit: scusa Nurnen


e di cosa?


----------



## victoria luz

Ho letto proprio di recente un sondaggio sui modi (semplicemente eufemistici o del tutto fantasiosi) per evitare il riferimento tabù.

Il più diffuso, senza distinzioni di età o geografiche, era le mie cose/le cose. Di seguito essere indisposta, avere il ciclo, il marchese, le cugine, la zia (anche con giri di parole del tipo: è appena arrivata la zia; ho in visita le cugine, etc.)

A proposito delle cose (mods permettendo ):

Totti e Ilary (sic) in spiaggia.

Ilary: Uff..che caldo! Vorrei tanto fare una nuotata, ma purtroppo ho le mie cose...
Totti: Nun te preoccupa'....mettile pure qua che te le guardo io!


----------



## Silvia

"Sono indisposta" means "non mi sento bene". Giving it another meaning would be a stretch. Unless it's a codeword among two or more people.

Ho le mie cose sounds really Middle Ages (and I would dare say it is more common among men, but of course not in the first person). There was a joke around about a football player and his then girlfriend. Now they are married. I agree with Nurnen and emma about "ciclo", which is good in any context (formal/informal).

P.S.: victoria already provided the joke


----------



## ElaineG

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Ho letto proprio di recente un sondaggio sui modi (semplicemente eufemistici o del tutto fantasiosi) per evitare il riferimento tabù.
> 
> Il più diffuso, senza distinzioni di età o geografiche, era le mie cose/le cose. Di seguito essere indisposta, avere il ciclo, il marchese, le cugine, la zia (anche con giri di parole del tipo: è appena arrivata la zia; ho in visita le cugine, etc.)


 
Tutto il mondo è paese.  Le mie amiche e io parliamo sempre di "my aunt" ("What are you up to this weekend?" "Not much, unfortunately, my aunt is visiting.)  Non sapevo che si dicesse così anche in Italia!  Grazie, Vic.


----------



## Nurnen

victoria luz said:
			
		

> Ho letto proprio di recente un sondaggio sui modi (semplicemente eufemistici o del tutto fantasiosi) per evitare il riferimento tabù.
> 
> Il più diffuso, senza distinzioni di età o geografiche, era le mie cose/le cose. Di seguito essere indisposta, avere il ciclo, il marchese, le cugine, la zia (anche con giri di parole del tipo: è appena arrivata la zia; ho in visita le cugine, etc.)


"avere il marchese" è usato anche dalle mie parti anche se da persone di età avanzata, ma che in altre parti d'Italia ci mettessero in mezzo anche zie e cugine non la sapevo  



> A proposito delle cose (mods permettendo ):
> 
> Totti e Ilary (sic) in spiaggia.
> 
> Ilary: Uff..che caldo! Vorrei tanto fare una nuotata, ma purtroppo ho le mie cose...
> Totti: Nun te preoccupa'....mettile pure qua che te le guardo io!


----------



## Nurnen

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Tutto il mondo è paese. Le mie amiche e io parliamo sempre di "my aunt" ("What are you up to this weekend?" "Not much, unfortunately, my aunt is visiting.) Non sapevo che si dicesse così anche in Italia! Grazie, Vic.


Anche negli States! Davvero it's the same the whole world over!


----------



## ElaineG

> "Sono indisposta" means "non mi sento bene". Giving it another meaning would be a stretch. Unless it's a codeword among two or more people.


 
According to the survey cited by Victoria, it's a pretty widely understood code word.  .


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> "Sono indisposta" means "non mi sento bene". Giving it another meaning would be a stretch. Unless it's a codeword among two or more people.
> 
> Ho le mie cose sounds really Middle Ages (and I would dare say it is more common among men, but of course not in the first person). There was a joke around about a football player and his then girlfriend. Now they are married. I agree with Nurnen and emma about "ciclo", which is good in any context (formal/informal).
> 
> P.S.: victoria already provided the joke


 
Mhm, I don't know Silvia. I think that "sono indisposta" is quite common, and can mean both "I don't feel well" and "I'm in those days". 
Same goes for "ho le mie cose". I hear it quite frequently. 
I personally prefer the expression "avere le mestruazioni" since I think it's time we all get rid of the taboo, and start calling things with their name.

"Ieri la mia ragazza non è voluta uscire perchè aveva le mestruazioni."
Can't see anything wrong in this... should I?

EDIT: Sorry Elaine, incrocio in zona Cesarini!


----------



## emma1968

> Nurnen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ho il mio periodo"? Mi piace!  Sa tanto di avvertimento: "occhio che ho il mio periodo, statemi alla larga che adesso sono tremenda!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sinceramente non avevo pensato che potesse essere interpretato in questo modo ma ora che ci penso....
> 
> A me piace dire così perché ho sentito spesso nei film americani usare l'espressione "I have my period"
> Adesso Elaine mi smentirà subito!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## victoria luz

ElaineG said:
			
		

> According to the survey cited by Victoria, it's a pretty widely understood code word. .


Yes. It ranked good second, after le mie cose. 

It's true it literally means I'm sick/I feel sick, but also le cose means literally something else than what it is being used for, here.
Wide use and context make both these expressions, the other mentioned ones and a few more - such as the cryptic *mi sono venute*. I remember girl friends staring at me with the same concerned look and whining _Non mi vengono!_ in the most diverse accents of Italy) universally understood.


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Mhm, I don't know Silvia. I think that "sono indisposta" is quite common, and can mean both "I don't feel well" and "I'm in those days".
> Same goes for "ho le mie cose". I hear it quite frequently.
> I personally prefer the expression "avere le mestruazioni" since I think it's time we all get rid of the taboo, and start calling things with their name.
> 
> "Ieri la mia ragazza non è voluta uscire perchè aveva le mestruazioni."
> Can't see anything wrong in this... should I?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Elaine, incrocio in zona Cesarini!




Noooooo Saoul! E' bruttissimo dire : "ho le mestruazioni"


----------



## ElaineG

> A me piace dire così perché ho sentito spesso nei films americani usare l'espressione "I have my period"
> Adesso Elaine mi smentirà subito!!!!!!!


 
No, you are right, this is the most common way to say it in AE.  But it's not a euphemism -- it's very direct.

The euphemisms we would use would be "that time of the month", "my aunt is visiting," (from grade school) "the British are coming" etc.  If you want to be crude, you can say "I'm on the rag", but that's pretty rude, for example, a guy might say "What's wrong with you?  You're so irritable today.  Are you on the rag or something?"


----------



## Nurnen

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Sinceramente non avevo pensato che potesse essere interpretato in questo modo ma ora che ci penso....
> 
> 
> 
> Si tratta di un'interpretazione personale dettata dall'esperienza ugualmente personale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A me piace dire così perché ho sentito spesso nei film americani usare l'espressione "I have my period"
> Adesso Elaine mi smentirà subito!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Veramente l'ho sentito anch'io! Adesso sentiamo cosa dice Elaine e vediamo se entrambe abbiamo le traveggole
> 
> Sabrina (aka Nurnen)
Click to expand...


----------



## Saoul

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Noooooo Saoul! E' bruttissimo dire : "ho le mestruazioni"


 
 Ok, this might be a good subject in the Cultural Forum maybe, so I will not comment, here.

Let's just say that "Linguistically speaking", there's nothing wrong with "avere le mestruazioni", then.


----------



## Silvia

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non sapevo che si dicesse così anche in Italia!


 Mi guarderei bene dal generalizzare in questo modo. Credo ci sia una profonda diversità tra nord e sud su questo tema. Ci sono usanze e tradizioni che, fuori dal proprio contesto, sono ancora poco conosciute al resto degli italiani, relativamente ai temi della sessualità. Ci sono credenze dure a morire, tabù difficili da estirpare, gioghi a cui è difficile talvolta sottrarsi. I termini che sono stati citati fungono essenzialmente da parole in codice, e non in tutta Italia sono utilizzati e non tutte le donne usano parole in codice. Per avere parole in codice, deve esistere un sublinguaggio.


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Mi guarderei bene dal generalizzare in questo modo. Credo ci sia una profonda diversità tra nord e sud su questo tema. Ci sono usanze e tradizioni che, fuori dal proprio contesto, sono ancora poco conosciute al resto degli italiani, relativamente ai temi della sessualità. Ci sono credenze dure a morire, tabù difficili da estirpare, gioghi a cui è difficile talvolta sottrarsi. I termini che sono stati citati fungono essenzialmente da parole in codice, e non in tutta Italia sono utilizzati e non tutte le donne usano parole in codice. Per avere parole in codice, deve esistere un sublinguaggio.


 
Perdonami Silvia, ma se in linea generale sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi in merito ai codici, in questo caso credo sia un po' esagerato. "Essere indisposta" credo che sia un'espressione utilizzata da nord a sud un po' da tutti, uomini, donne, giovani, vecchi, etc etc...

Poi magari tu non usi questa espressione, e va bene, ma credo che se provi a chiedere alle tue amiche, o ai tuoi amici, troverai che moltissimi di loro usano quest'espressione.


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Perdonami Silvia, ma se in linea generale sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi in merito ai codici, in questo caso credo sia un po' esagerato. "Essere indisposta" credo che sia un'espressione utilizzata da nord a sud un po' da tutti, uomini, donne, giovani, vecchi, etc etc...
> 
> Poi magari tu non usi questa espressione, e va bene, ma credo che se provi a chiedere alle tue amiche, o ai tuoi amici, troverai che moltissimi di loro usano quest'espressione.



Sono d'accordo con Saoul, io personalmente non  uso quest'espressione  ma molte persone che conosco la usano.


----------



## ElaineG

Silvia said:
			
		

> Mi guarderei bene dal generalizzare in questo modo. Credo ci sia una profonda diversità tra nord e sud su questo tema. Ci sono usanze e tradizioni che, fuori dal proprio contesto, sono ancora poco conosciute al resto degli italiani, relativamente ai temi della sessualità. Ci sono credenze dure a morire, tabù difficili da estirpare, gioghi a cui è difficile talvolta sottrarsi. I termini che sono stati citati fungono essenzialmente da parole in codice, e non in tutta Italia sono utilizzati e non tutte le donne usano parole in codice. Per avere parole in codice, deve esistere un sublinguaggio.


 
Silvia, I'm sorry you had difficulty understanding my post. What I was trying to say was that I didn't know that the euphemism of the "aunt" was also used in Italy. Sabrina and Victoria have confirmed that it is.

No one to my knowledge has asserted that it is used by every Italian woman.

Once again, sorry that you had trouble understanding and thought that I had made a generalization. It must be my bad Italian that makes it so difficult for you to follow me.

In any event, it would be very helpful if you explained the difference between the terminology used in the North and South that you perceive.


----------



## Nurnen

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con Saoul, io personalmente non uso quest'espressione ma molte persone che conosco la usano.


Credo dipenda dal contesto in cui ci si trova: per quanto mi riguarda, la maggior parte delle volte che l'ho usata è stato in un contesto formale. Poi credo anche la _forma mentis_ della persona giochi un ruolo fondamentale

Sabrina (aka Nurnen)


----------



## Angelina70

Grazie a tutti - I had no idea this would create such a long discussion ;-)
Maybe I should stick to English as my Italian is still too bad...


----------



## victoria luz

What we wouldn't invent, just to avoid straight reference. There is a book about that, a chapter of which bears this title: Mi sono venute le perifrasi.  
Just a close-to-topic addition: 
When a young girl has her first period and so steps into the realm of (physical) adulthood, people say E' diventata signorina .


----------



## Saoul

Long Discussion, is interesting discussion, in my opinion, so thanks for posting.

Victoria, that is something. I heard it yesterday, and that made me smile.
Oh, by the way, I was in Milan. 2006.


----------



## Silvia

Saoul, vedo che abiti a Milano. Non so in altre parti d'Italia, ma qui l'indisposizione, parola abbastanza arcaica nel linguaggio comune o informale, l'ho sempre vista utilizzata nello scritto formale, per esempio le classiche giustificazioni scolastiche, sotto la voce motivazioni (per l'assenza). E' sempre stato un classico, in caso di malattia o malessere, mettere "indisposizione". Alle elementari e alle medie, visto che non esisteva il blocco giustificazioni, la giustificazione veniva scritta sul diario (è stato indisposto/a dal/al).

Concordi?


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Saoul, vedo che abiti a Milano. Non so in altre parti d'Italia, ma qui l'indisposizione, parola abbastanza arcaica nel linguaggio comune o informale, l'ho sempre vista utilizzata nello scritto formale, per esempio le classiche giustificazioni scolastiche, sotto la voce motivazioni (per l'assenza). E' sempre stato un classico, in caso di malattia o malessere, mettere "indisposizione". Alle elementari e alle medie, visto che non esisteva il blocco giustificazioni, la giustificazione veniva scritta sul diario (è stato indisposto/a dal/al).
> 
> Concordi?


 
Assolutamente si, e infatti se vedi qualche post fa, avevo già detto che l'espressione si prestava sia all'interpretazione "she doesn't feel well!" e "she's in those days!"
Quindi è fuori di dubbio che l'indisposizione abbia come primo significato quello generale del non sentirsi bene, e poi diciamo è uno dei modi con cui si evita di nominare le tanto temute "mestruazioni". 
Non credo solo a Milano. Sono palermitano, e ti assicuro che a Palermo si usa, quindi se copro Milano - Palermo, ho in mezzo un bel po' d'Italia.


----------



## Silvia

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Silvia, I'm sorry you had difficulty understanding my post.


 Thanks for caring, but I had no difficulty.




			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> What I was trying to say was that I didn't know that the euphemism of the "aunt" was also used in Italy.


 The word "aunt" for "menstruation" is used in Italy (this is a statement). I was pointing out that such a statement would be a generalization. Just adding "in some parts of Italy" would do the trick.



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> In any event, it would be very helpful if you explained the difference between the terminology used in the North and South that you perceive.


 It is not a perception, it is a fact. As saoul stated in one of his previous posts, this would be a subject for the Cultural Issues Forum.


----------



## Saoul

I stated that my use of "avere le mestruazioni" and Emma's reply "noooooooo è bruttissimo" are a subject for the Cultural Forum.
I'm more that curious to know more expressions on this concern.
That's what this thread is all about!


----------



## ElaineG

> Thanks for caring, but I had no difficulty.


 
Well you did, because you did misunderstand me.



> Just adding "in some parts of Italy" would do the trick.


 
Not what I was trying to say.  Guess we're still having communications problems.  Probably a question of my poor English.



> As saoul stated in one of his previous posts, this would be a subject for the Cultural Issues Forum.


 
Quite incorrect.  The difference in terminology between the North and the South of Italy is a subject for this forum.  You assert that it is a fact, but have so far not described it.  Saoul has described terminology in use from Milan to Palermo.  At this point, I will take your word for it that it is a fact, but am still awaiting elucidation from you as to the particularities of this fact.


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Assolutamente si, e infatti se vedi qualche post fa, avevo già detto che l'espressione si prestava sia all'interpretazione "she doesn't feel well!" e "she's in those days!"
> Quindi è fuori di dubbio che l'indisposizione abbia come primo significato quello generale del non sentirsi bene, e poi diciamo è uno dei modi con cui si evita di nominare le tanto temute "mestruazioni".
> Non credo solo a Milano. Sono palermitano, e ti assicuro che a Palermo si usa, quindi se copro Milano - Palermo, ho in mezzo un bel po' d'Italia.



Senza dimenticare che nel mezzo ci sono io  e ribadisco che concordo pienamente ( in questo caso) con quanto detto da Saoul.


----------



## Silvia

Elaine, my dear, words speak for themselves.

"In italia si usa..." is generic and a reader could perceive a word is in use in Italy, in general, while it is in some parts of Italy only, and not in others. Full stop. Again, I did not misunderstand you, I am trying to make you understand that what you said is not incorrect per se, it was just a generic statement. I know you had a different purpose when you typed that, but I hope I made my point.

The cultural differences lie in a different approach to sexuality. This is why I said it would be a subject for the Culture Forum. I was not saying that it doesn't belong here. Marchese, zie and the like are not terms used in the area where I live, at least not with the specific connotation mentioned earlier.


----------



## Saoul

Sorry Silvia, but it seems quite important now. 
May I ask you where do you live?

I really would like to ask some friends if these expressions are completely unknown to them. I asked some friends from 
Cagliari - Sardinia, 
Asti - Piemonte
Savona - Liguria
Catanzaro - Calabria
Aosta - Valle d'Aosta
Vicenza - Veneto
everywhere in Lombardia
Catania - Palermo - Giarre - Sicilia
and they reckon these expressions are used quite commonly.


----------



## Silvia

Saoul, I too reckon that the expressions mentioned in this thread are used, I would never say they have been made up, I did not question their usage. I live in Lombardy. A girl living in Milan with a Sicilian grandmother (they don't have to live together! I hope you got the sense) will be exposed to the Sicilian culture and will come in contact with its sublanguages. If that girl is a friend of mine, I am likely to come in contact with them too. But I may not use the sublanguage nor pass it on, as I do not recnognise it as part of my culture. Can you understand? I'll tell you more, not living in Sicily and being in contact with a different social/cultural context, this girl might as well reject that sublanguage, deeming it too distant from her culture. This was just an example and it has nothing to do with Sicily, of course, but it is valid for other subjects related to sexuality (virginity, homosexuality, marriage...)

Please ask your female friends:
a) usi la frase "sono indisposta" per dire "ho il ciclo"?
b) usi la parola marchese?
c) usi la parola "zie"?

About the generic "cose", I guess we all agree, it's spread almost everywhere, with slight variations from region to region.


----------



## ElaineG

Silvia,

I'm still confused. You said it was a fact that different terminology is used in the North and the South.   That means you already know the differences, and while it will be interesting to here from Saoul's friends, we don't have to wait that long! I would like to know which terminology is used in the North and how it is different from the South.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Please ask your female friends:
> a) usi la frase "sono indisposta" per dire "ho il ciclo"?
> b) usi la parola marchese?
> c) usi la parola "zie"?
> 
> About the generic "cose", I guess we all agree, it's spread almost everywhere, with slight variations from region to region.


 
That's exactly what I did, and I happened to have these answers:

a) yes, frequently
b) yes, but joking
c) yes, but joking

This is why I really can't understand why you arer denying this is widespread.


----------



## Silvia

No, Elaine. It is not that I don't want to answer your question, is that the answer is not easily explainable. Let me think about how to express the whole thing


----------



## Bex78

Ciao!!
 
anch'io sono del nord, ma onestamente, dalle mie parti, non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "sono indisposta"! si usa il generico "ho le mie cose" ... 
 
Inoltre, sinceramente credo che ci sia una distinzione netta tra terminologia del nord e del sud!


----------



## ElaineG

> Inoltre, sinceramente credo che ci sia una distinzione netta tra terminologia del nord e del sud!


 
Siamo d'accordo su questo punto.  È solo che finora nessuno ha detto che è questa distinzione


----------



## coppergirl

ElaineG said:
			
		

> No, you are right, this is the most common way to say it in AE.  But it's not a euphemism -- it's very direct.
> 
> The euphemisms we would use would be "that time of the month", "my aunt is visiting," (from grade school) "the British are coming" etc.  If you want to be crude, you can say "I'm on the rag", but that's pretty rude, for example, a guy might say "What's wrong with you?  You're so irritable today.  Are you on the rag or something?"


Ciao!

I have heard some in AE also use "I have the monthlies" and I _think_ Marilyn Monroe used to say this from some show I watched once (it's a quote of a quote of a quote, so don't quote me!)???  Non sono sicura!


----------



## Silvia

Saoul said:
			
		

> I really can't understand why you arer denying this is widespread.


 Sei libero di pensare che siano termini diffusi, io continuo a ritenere che non lo siano. Se lo fossero, ti darei ragione 

La chiave di tutto il mio discorso è che c'è gente che può anche sapere che XXX viene definito in una certa zona YYY, ma YYY non entrerà nel linguaggio comune, per le più svariate ragioni. Perché nascono le parole in codice? Perché in particolare sono nate parole in codice per definire cose legate alla sessualità? Perché vengono usate? Tra quali gruppi si diffondono? Questa tradizione passa di madre in figlia, attraverso le generazioni, come avveniva in passato? E' cambiato qualcosa?

Utilizzare "marchese" per scherzo, sorridere di fronte a un "è diventata signorina", ti fanno capire che le cose cambiano.



			
				Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ciao!!
> 
> anch'io sono del nord, ma onestamente, dalle mie parti, non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "sono indisposta"! si usa il generico "ho le mie cose" ...
> 
> Inoltre, sinceramente credo che ci sia una distinzione netta tra terminologia del nord e del sud!


 Ah, meno male, un'altra lombarda a sostenere la mia tesi! Non per campanilismo, ma non vorrei apparire come una che vive sulla luna


----------



## emma1968

Premettendo la mia inabilità a fare ricerche su google, posso comunque  dire che ho trovato 127 siti che parlano di "mestruazioni" collegate a "essere indisposte"
Non mi sembrano pochi !!!


----------



## Saoul

Silvia said:
			
		

> Sei libero di pensare che siano termini diffusi, io continuo a ritenere che non lo siano. Se lo fossero, ti darei ragione
> 
> La chiave di tutto il mio discorso è che c'è gente che può anche sapere che XXX viene definito in una certa zona YYY, ma YYY non entrerà nel linguaggio comune, per le più svariate ragioni. Perché nascono le parole in codice? Perché in particolare sono nate parole in codice per definire cose legate alla sessualità? Perché vengono usate? Tra quali gruppi si diffondono? Questa tradizione passa di madre in figlia, attraverso le generazioni, come avveniva in passato? E' cambiato qualcosa?


 
No, alt! FRENA LA MULA. (bellissima espressione ).
La frase "se lo fossero, ti darei ragione" la trovo un po' troppo sopra le righe.
Io ti ho portato dei dati oggettivi, chiedendo a colleghi/e amici/he di diverse parti di Italia che, diversamente da quanto affermi, confermano di utilizzare l'espressione "essere indisposta" anche al posto di "avere il ciclo" "essere mestruata", e di utilizzare tutte le altre opzioni, in forma più scherzosa. Nessuno di loro ha anche solo vagamente accennato a nessuna delle questioni da te sollevate. E stiamo parlando di più di 20 individui con origini diverse (evito il tentativo xxx e yyy perchè mi incasino), per cui sono io al massimo che ti posso dire:
Silvia rimani convinta che non sia vero. Se così fosse, ti darei ragione. 
Ora, piccola analisi del dibattito per come è andato fino ad adesso:

Differenze nord sud... sono curioso e in attesa che trovi il modo per formulare quanto ritieni sia corretto in merito a queste espressioni.

Frequenza utilizzo delle espressioni suggerite in questo thread: io ho chiesto alle mie amiche e ai miei amici ed ho portato delle risposte. Tu per il momento puoi solo dirmi che tu personalmente non le usi. 

Sono contento che sia così, e che tu sia tra quelle poche che dicono apertamente "Ho le mestruazioni!" ma non puoi dirmi che è un dato di fatto, perchè un dato di fatto non è. Oggettivamente. Vedi le risposte che ho ottenuto.

P.S. Non c'è da stupirsi che questo thread sia ora tra i "red" threads.
Lo so è orribile, ma non ho resistito.


----------



## victoria luz

Silvia said:
			
		

> "Sono *indisposta*" means "non mi sento bene".





			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> Giving it another meaning would  be a *stretch*. Unless it's a codeword among two or more people.


 Right, a codeword among a couple of people or about  those figures.
A little and yet well-read brigade, we are. Since the first  one who *stretched* the adjective is the translator of the Bible (such  being the subculture this particular element of feminine linguistic code belongs  to). And I don’t want to stretch further my insolence and say that God Almighty  Himself used it when teaching (Ezech, 14):
_31 Terrete lontani i figli d'Israele da ciò che potrebbe  contaminarli, affinché non muoiano a causa della loro impurità, qualora  contaminassero il mio tabernacolo che è in mezzo a loro"»._
_32 Questa è la legge relativa a colui che ha la gonorrea e a colui dal  quale è uscito seme genitale che lo rende impuro, 33 e la legge relativa a colei  che è *indisposta* a causa delle sue mestruazioni,  all'uomo o alla donna che ha un flusso, e all'uomo che si unisce a una donna  impura._
A long way a word has walked, only to be stopped by customs  at the Gothic Line. 




			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> Ho le mie cose sounds really Middle Ages





			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> About the generic "cose", I guess we all  agree, it's spread almost everywhere, with slight variations from region to  region.


 I’m glad you agree and thus recognise we all share at least  the same historical era, all happily sticking to the Middle Ages, from the Alps  to Sicily.


----------



## Silvia

Dunque, devo dire che non ho avuto molto tempo da dedicare a questo tema come avrei voluto. All'inizio ho pensato che si potesse partire da Adamo ed Eva, ma tu hai citato Ezechiele, e siamo già un po' più avanti 

Comunque, Saoul, anch'io ho posto domande precise, alle quali tu non hai risposto. Era soltanto per farti capire che sui temi della sessualità molto andrebbe detto e bisognerebbe partire da basi storiche fino ad arrivare ai giorni nostri, per tentare di spiegare l'evoluzione culturale e i meccanismi in gioco. Si tratta di un discorso molto complesso che comprenderebbe diverse discipline, quali la sociologia, la sessuologia, la psicanalisi... di cui io ho conoscenze a livello amatoriale o, al massimo, scolastiche. 

Elaine mi chiede come ci si riferisce al mestruo nel nord o, più specificamente, in Lombardia. Penso che questo dipenda innanzitutto dal tipo di interlocutore che ci sta di fronte. Penso di avere già risposto a questa domanda nei miei precedenti post, e non intendo ripetermi. *Allusioni attraverso altre parole non sono comuni*, o se vogliamo, sono andate perse, col tempo. Per analogia, così come c'è una trasmissione orale più marcata nel sud (il dialetto si sovrappone spesso all'italiano), in alcune zone del nord si verifica l'opposto, ovvero il dialetto è in estinzione, sono pochi i giovani in grado di parlarlo, seppure in grado di comprenderlo. Il Veneto, in questo caso, rappresenta un'eccezione, in quanto il dialetto è parlato ovunque, anche sul luogo di lavoro. Quindi, dicevo, lo stesso vale per le tradizioni e le credenze popolari. Non che non esistessero al nord, ma scompaiono ad un ritmo molto più veloce, complice anche la struttura sociale diversa. Nelle zone industriali del nord si trovano frequentemente nuclei familiari molto ristretti, nel caso di Milano, per esempio, si è passati dalle case di ringhiera (dove tutti si facevano gli affari di tutti) ai monolocali (dove ognuno si fa gli affari propri). Questo ha cambiato drasticamente le relazioni sociali (soprattutto nei legami di parentela) e, di conseguenza, anche il linguaggio. In molte parti del sud, invece, si ha un legame con la "famiglia" (intesa come insieme dei parenti) diverso, più coeso. Come ho accennato precedentemente, ci sono tradizioni al sud che sopravvivono nel "sottobosco" e che appaiono ridicole al nord, proprio per la diversità di culture.


----------



## ElaineG

> Elaine mi chiede come ci si riferisce al mestruo nel nord o, più specificamente, in Lombardia. Penso che questo dipenda innanzitutto dal tipo di interlocutore che ci sta di fronte. Penso di avere già risposto a questa domanda nei miei precedenti post, e non intendo ripetermi. *Allusioni attraverso altre parole non sono comuni*, o se vogliamo, sono andate perse, col tempo.


 
I too would hate for you to repeat yourself, so I went back and carefully reread everything you've written.  Although your posts are bit confusing for me (I apologize for my tenuous understanding of Italian), the only term that I found that you approved of was "ciclo".  So I will infer that it is _the term _in use in Lombardia:



> I agree with Nurnen and emma about "ciclo",_ which is good in any context (formal/informal). [Emphasis added]
> _


 
Indeed, you affirm that:



> *Allusioni attraverso altre parole non sono comuni*, o se vogliamo, sono andate perse, col tempo.


 
But that confuses me, because you say also:  





> Penso che questo dipenda innanzitutto dal tipo di interlocutore che ci sta di fronte.


.

Given that you've only mentioned one word that you would use, and that you state that allusions across other words have been lost over time, I don't really know how you would approach things differently depending on your "interlocutore."


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Tutto il mondo è paese. Le mie amiche e io parliamo sempre di "my aunt" ("What are you up to this weekend?" "Not much, unfortunately, my aunt is visiting.) Non sapevo che si dicesse così anche in Italia! Grazie, Vic.


In Australia we are more specific! It's Auntie Flo who visits.


----------



## Silvia

Please see my last line in post 35.


----------



## ElaineG

Silvia said:
			
		

> Please see my last line in post 35.


 
Yes, I know, but you started out by saying it sounded like something from the Middle Ages.  So that falls under the category of _confusing_.


----------



## victoria luz

Si parla di codici condivisi, di linguistica e semiotica, e a ciò si fanno seguire affermazioni tanto categoriche quanto grossolanamente inadeguate.
_Quote: Al Sud il dialetto si sovrappone spesso all'italiano._
Hm. Vallo a spiegare ai linguisti, secondo i quali laddove esista  l'uso consolidato di un dialetto  con caratteristiche morfosintattiche e lessicali fondamentalmente estranee rispetto allo standard linguistico corrente, il fenomeno degli apporti e degli influssi risulta molto più sporadico rispetto al concomitante uso di un idioletto. Questo perchè nel primo caso la distinzione fra lingua e dialetto è netta (non a caso statisticamente i parlanti per i quali occorre in minima misura tale fenomeno di permeabilità sono i Sardi -ovviamente si parla sempre di morfosintassi e lessico), mentre in chi ritiene di aver dimenticato il dialetto, di averlo perso nel corso del proprio percorso evolutivo insieme alla coda e alle zanne, con l'evoluzione delle strutture sociali e il conseguente abbandono del focolare del clan e migrazione verso il monolocale con terrazzo, l'idioletto opera subdolamente, instillando la peregrina idea che ciò che si parla sia italiano standard.

Buona parte degli italiani può apprezzare come nell'eloquio dei nostri politici il cassano-magnaghese o l'arcorese tendano a soppiantare il lessico condiviso con frequenza certo non inferiore a quanto non avvenga per i membri del clan con la coda, che ancora parla il dialetto quando dopo la caccia si riunisce attorno al fuoco per tenere lontani i mostri e le chimere dei propri miti e leggende.

Molti dei foreros poi potranno apprezzare attraverso i post -se i nativi di WR sono un campione rappresentativo- in che misura realmente si verifichi questo fenomeno di contaminazione (usi non contemplati nella lingua standard, vocabolario di dubbia ortodossia e via dicendo) e quale sia -se esiste- il relativo pattern di provenienza geografica.


----------



## Silvia

Purtroppo condensare temi di questa portata in un singolo post ha le conseguenze che tu hai citato e che io avrei voluto evitare. Idioletto e dialetto sono due argomenti che meriterebbero un thread a parte. Non era mia intenzione generalizzare, né tantomeno confondere l'uno con l'altro, ho solo fatto un'analogia (pensavo d'averlo ben specificato).

Quanto alle tue conclusioni, non penso si possa stilare un trattato scientifico sulla base dei pareri emersi da un gruppo (non so quanto eterogeneo) di 20/30 persone, come rappresentativo di una popolazione di circa 60 milioni di abitanti.


----------



## victoria luz

Silvia said:
			
		

> Purtroppo condensare temi di questa portata in un singolo post ha le conseguenze che tu hai citato e che io avrei voluto evitare. Idioletto e dialetto sono due argomenti che meriterebbero un thread a parte. Non era mia intenzione generalizzare, né tantomeno confondere l'uno con l'altro, ho solo fatto un'analogia (pensavo d'averlo ben specificato).
> 
> Quanto alle tue conclusioni, non penso si possa stilare un trattato scientifico sulla base dei pareri emersi da un gruppo (non so quanto eterogeneo) di 20/30 persone, come rappresentativo di una popolazione di circa 60 milioni di abitanti.



Non parlo dei pareri (che sono sempre opinabili).

Parlo di metterci a contare quante volte questi foreros meridionali manifestano la tendenza alla contaminazione che tu attribuisci alla provenienza geografica e conseguente influenza del dialetto.

Naturalmente possiamo anche contare se e quante volte ciò avvenga nei post dei rappresentanti della parte evoluta della specie. In chi si mette in quel numero, that is...


----------



## TimeHP

Oggi molte persone del sud vivono al nord e viceversa, quindi il linguaggio idiomatico degli Italiani si è arricchito.
Per quanto riguarda le ragazze giovani - che subiscono meno la pressione delle convenzioni sociali - dicono abbastanza tranquillamente _ho le mestruazioni, _oppure _ho le mie cose, ho il ciclo._ 
A volte le ragazze usano la frase: _mi sono arrivate._ 
Ho sentito usare _sono indisposta _quando l'interlocutore era qualcuno con cui non c'era confidenza. Ma fa un pò ridere se la ragazza che lo usa, in quel momento ha l'aria di essere in ottima forma, no?
Ciao


----------

